# Newbie...almost in fife..



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

In Dundee rather than Fife, but this board seems much busier, plus we're at ninewells for treatment etc. Been lurking reading posts for a while, so have finally joined up! Had partners SA, all way above average, which is great, but kind of makes me feel a bit guilty that this is really just my fault. Started metformin for PCOS (helped the last few pounds drop away nicely!) as well as reflexology, and have gone from having a period a year to 2 within 2 months! Am really heartened by this, but does anyone know how I can tell if I'm ovulating or not? Got an ultrasound booked at ninewells for March (becuase the last scan of my ovaries was when I was about 16), then will get an appointment to get clomid. 
Anyways, it'd be great to hear from anyone with any words of advice (i'm not really sure what's going on with everything!), or anyone else whos at the beginning of theie ninewells journey,

Claire


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm currently on the west coast but moving to Fife/Kinross in the next few months.  

We're futher down the line though as we adopted our kids.  

Good luck with your scan.

Bop


----------

